# smoking pizza



## dad 3 girls (Mar 1, 2014)

I just bought a Masterbuilt electric smoker and want to smoke pizza, I heard its good. What temp do you use and how long do you smoke it for? any help please so I dont mess it up to bad....


----------



## themule69 (Mar 1, 2014)

Set it on the highest setting 275° it will depend on the pizza as to how long. It would make a better pizza if the temp would go higher. I have put my pizza stone in the oven at 500° then put the pizza on the stone into the MES.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dad 3 girls (Mar 1, 2014)

OK I WILL GIVE IT A SHOT THANKS


----------

